# XBOX ONE controller battery options



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just thought i would ask what everyone uses for their XBOX ONE controls ? 

When i first got my xbox i picked up a twin pack of rechargeable remote batteries but they are pretty poor. The controls always randomly switch off and now they don't hold charge for any more than an hour. 

Im thinking the best bet may be just buy a load of AA Duracell Ultra power batteries but I'm just wondering what lifespan these would have in an xbox one control as it could become a pricey option if its anything like what I'm getting, i have my headphones plugged into the controls which also must have an effect on the battery life. 

or should i go for rechargeable AAs ?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i bought a xbox rechargeable battery pack like this http://www.game.co.uk/en/official-xbox-one-play-charge-kit-313710.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Get some Eneloop 2500mah rechargeable batteries, these lasted forever when I had my xbox


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just buy the xbox recharge battery pack thing mate, last ages and charges quick


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I use the Duracell batteries from Costco £10-£12 for 40 they last forever even with the kids using it as well


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I put Eneloop rechargeable batteries in my sons Xbox One when he got it in September. They are still the same batteries in there now. Every now and agin he connects his controller by cable to recharge them.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have this "Xbox One Twin Charging Cradle & 2 Rechargable Battery Packs" from Argos and it's great. It keeps charging when the Xbox is off which is good. It uses one of the USB ports.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3467097.htm


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

LeadFarmer said:


> I put Eneloop rechargeable batteries in my sons Xbox One when he got it in September. They are still the same batteries in there now. Every now and agin he connects his controller by cable to recharge them.


So with the eneloop batteries I can just plug the controls in and that will charge the batteries within the control ? I thought I would have needed the charging cradle


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

What I did for my daughter's Xbox was get a set of 8 Eneloop batteries and a normal charger. This way when the batteries run low in the 2 controllers (they last for ages BTW) she just takes them out and swaps them for the charged batteries and recharges the used ones. Easy. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

But can the Eneloop batteries be charged in the controller if i don't buy the standard charger ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought the official play and charge kit to go with mine, it's on sale at sainsburys at the moment for 11£ too.

Sutty


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am using the Orb kit from sainsbury's as it came with two battery packs and two leads and so far working very well although the green light doesn't go out when charged as it suggests on the instructions


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

markcaughey said:


> So with the eneloop batteries I can just plug the controls in and that will charge the batteries within the control ? I thought I would have needed the charging cradle





markcaughey said:


> But can the Eneloop batteries be charged in the controller if i don't buy the standard charger ?


Yes, I believe so. Any rechargeable batteries will do it, but Eneloop are good.

Its my sons Xbox One so I'll check with him, but im sure when the battery runs low he just connects the USB cable from the console to the controller and carries on playing. He is using the Elite controller.

I have a very good household batter charger but I have never used it for his batteries so he must do it as above.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use the official Xbox play and charge kit, seems well made and lasts well too


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

ed87 said:


> I use the official Xbox play and charge kit, seems well made and lasts well too


Do you have to remove the battery to charge it, or just connect the cable to the controller?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Do you have to remove the battery to charge it, or just connect the cable to the controller?


just connect the cable to the front and it charges


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tightlines said:


> just connect the cable to the front and it charges


Thanks. Obviously it works well, but it doesn't seem to do anything different from putting normal rechargeable batteries in the controller?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

markcaughey said:


> But can the Eneloop batteries be charged in the controller if i don't buy the standard charger ?


I can confirm the answer is yes. Just put some decent rechargeable batteries in the controller, and when they run low just connect the cable and carry on playing whilst they charge.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for checking that out for me mate think i will go for some Eneloop batteries


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Check the mAh value on the batteries.

This is where I usually buy mine from..

http://www.batterylogic.co.uk/eneloop-rechargeable-battery.asp


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I have this "Xbox One Twin Charging Cradle & 2 Rechargable Battery Packs" from Argos and it's great. It keeps charging when the Xbox is off which is good. It uses one of the USB ports.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3467097.htm


I got one of these for Christmas and can't fault it. I had a similar one for the xbox 360 and I can't fault it.

I used to find it a pain in the ass having to recharge the batteries and they would always run when you wanted a game.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

306chris said:


> I got one of these for Christmas and can't fault it. I had a similar one for the xbox 360 and I can't fault it.
> 
> I used to find it a pain in the ass having to recharge the batteries and they would always run when you wanted a game.


So how do they differ from using regular rechargeable batteries? When the rechargable batteries are low you just connect the controller with the cable and carry on playing. Doesn't it work out the same?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> So how do they differ from using regular rechargeable batteries? When the rechargable batteries are low you just connect the controller with the cable and carry on playing. Doesn't it work out the same?


No, the cable goes into the Cradle not the controller. You can plug a cable in to the controller if you want but never had to myself as I have 2 controllers so one charges while I use the other, plus it keeps them tidy.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dropped by the local Tesco extra yesterday, only option on the shelf was a GioTech (sp?) twin cradle and battery packs at £12. 

Seems to work fine so far, real challenge will be when my son's mates come round and both his controllers are in operation


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

percymon said:


> Dropped by the local Tesco extra yesterday, only option on the shelf was a GioTech (sp?) twin cradle and battery packs at £12.
> 
> Seems to work fine so far, real challenge will be when my son's mates come round and both his controllers are in operation


If they are anything like the venom ones in the link I posted they should last some time. I've played a few times for 8-10hrs and not had to recharge or swop the controller and it's now a over a year old.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Welshquattro1 said:


> If they are anything like the venom ones in the link I posted they should last some time. I've played a few times for 8-10hrs and not had to recharge or swop the controller and it's now a over a year old.


It was thsi one..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gioteck-Controller-Charging-Station-Xbox/dp/B0127JW7QQ

Looks 95% the same as Venom (although they all look pretty similar!), I was a bit worried that the box had no info about the mAh rating of the batteries; just claims about 4 extra hours gaming (compared to what ?)

I'll find out soon enough; if son starts snooping around for the Duracells again then I won't be recommending the Gioteck item to others

Some reviews / seller websites suggest ca 15hours from a full charge , so that should keep him happy for a couple of days


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have a look on the battery pack for the mAh ratings as they sometimes put a info sticker on them


----------

